# not sure what to do??



## nina62279 (May 27, 2007)

I am a 28 and me and my husband have been married for almost 5 years but we have been together for about 11 years. He is older then me by approx. 12 years he is turning 40 this year. I can say that we have had many ups and downs some my fault and some his althoguh some days seem like the good old days most feel like a crazy haze of sadness and anger. I have found myself trying to distance myself because the almost neverending diaappointment i feel is to much pain. Some of the problems we have faced are the death of our four month old son, another problem we faced is that we thought we could have an open relationship although i thhink this has not worked at all. I feel like he is jsut finished with me most days i feel like he couldnt care any less about me, I hope most days I will come home and will have done some things in the house or that he will have done somthing special for me and ususlly I am disappointed. Last night I had plans to go out with friends when he returned home from his friends house, I asked him if he wanted to go out with us (if so i would get a sitter) but he declined. So I sat at home waiting for him to come home which didnt happen at 12:45am I got a call to say he was at the bar and he got home at 2:45ish am he believes that he has done nothing wrong and that I am overreacting. I live with this kind of treatment most of the time he often says things like ou dont have to stay or no one is forcing you to stay here. what should i do???


----------



## greg (Jun 5, 2007)

First of all sorry about the loss of your young son. Secondly why does your husband have the need to hang out at a bar so late at night without you. I can just tell that an over reaction on your part would be totally justified and in my situation would be a deal breaker. When I get the guts to make my situation known I will try.
You say that he says that you don't have to stay,,, or no one is forcing you to stay,,, that sounds like an open invitation to leave or perhaps get some help to get out. What do you mean by an "open relationship"?I hope this doesn't come across as crass, but just reading his story he is cheating on you or just too scared to walk up to you and give his honest opinions.


----------

